# Heat press Importance



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

https://printwearmag.com/features/w...pJobID=1621159146&spReportId=MTYyMTE1OTE0NgS2

Chris has a great reputation and a lot of years in the business . Please read


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

Great article Dan, and worth sharing. These issues are all too common in our industry.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Somewhat true for machines advertised on the shopping sites with no facilities or customer service in the U.S. Also, Chris works for Insta, a high quality transfer machine manufacturer, so his opinions need to be weighed with that in mind. Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Yup. This is the advice that Into the T gave me when I first joined the forum.


----------

